# pompano hunters



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Good friend "Whale" and I fished a great looking cut east of Portifino "bout all day Dec. first, NOTHING! had fresh shrimp from Joe Pattis and caught plenty of sandfleas...good quality baits with five rigs out and two pairs of sharp eyes spotting from the beach. Rolling 1 1/2 ft. surf w/ tide coming in, walked out to cast long and had a good spread, 74 degrees air temp. Saw some working gulls out about 800-1200 meters and one small sea turtle swimming the beach. Oh Well, a beautiful day to work on my december tan.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Where all baits out deep? Always be sure to run deep, med and short. If you notice one rods is getting more hits then the others, its not a bad idea to then group your lines in the same area that you were getting all the hits on the one rod. Also, Ive found dawn and dusk get me a MUCH more consistent bite then during the day. 

You did good though using two baits, some days they eat fleas better and some they eat shrimp.

I personally prefer rigs I make my self with size one light wire circle hooks, a small orange bead and twenty pound fluro. I also dont use a swivel, I tie the rig directly to the main line with a uni knot. Not sure if pomps can be rig shy but they are sight hunters so I assume they can see the hardware and may be a bit skittish.

Then again you can do everything right and get a goose egg, it is fishing, and not catching after all.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

nav - i fished that same cut on the 2nd. nada, zip, zilch. i literally could not give my bait away. not a single bite in over two hours. thats one damn deceiving cut.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

7.62, Roger that on the riggin and spread, we were emaculate, guess it was just our day to fish and not catch.


----------



## Deathlehymn (Dec 3, 2012)

Were you throwing a jig too? I've had fall/winter days where nothing live gets hit, but the jig in close is the sweet candy.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jig Fishing*



Deathlehymn said:


> Were you throwing a jig too? I've had fall/winter days where nothing live gets hit, but the jig in close is the sweet candy.


I like to cast a fly just at daybreak before the sun and wind kick up. If a rising tide; it's like frosting on the cake! Then I switch to a jig. Then...see below!

You can cover more water using a jig as a locator. If you latch on to a fish, remember about where it was, then go back in there to see if it was a 'stray'. If not; set up with your bait. (I use fresh cut shrimp for Pompano). Squid for the Whiting.

Remember that there is a lot of Pompano movement this time of year. You have to keep up with the fish! JMHO C2


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

Deathlehymn said:


> Were you throwing a jig too? I've had fall/winter days where nothing live gets hit, but the jig in close is the sweet candy.


yep what he said ^^^^^


----------

